# hairdressing work in Bologna



## happyflower28 (Jul 22, 2013)

My partnet and I are moving to Bologna in month or two and wondered if anyone new of any Hair salons recruiting stylists?


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Where will you be moving from? Do you have Italian or EU citizenship? Can you speak Italian fluently?

Are you licensed? (does Italy license hair stylists?)


----------



## happyflower28 (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm British. So have s British passport.... Not fluent in Italian but my partner is fluent and teaching me. Hair stylists don't need a licence I don't think.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

happyflower28 said:


> I'm British. So have s British passport.... Not fluent in Italian but my partner is fluent and teaching me. Hair stylists don't need a licence I don't think.


I did just a little research on this and it appears to me that Italy is a country which does in fact require that hair stylists/cosmetologists be certified and licensed. You need to research this carefully if you are counting on this as an income stream.


----------



## happyflower28 (Jul 22, 2013)

What do you mean by licensed? Do you mean proof of qualifications? I have an nvq level 2 and a Toni and Guy qualification.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

happyflower28 said:


> What do you mean by licensed? Do you mean proof of qualifications? I have an nvq level 2 and a Toni and Guy qualification.


I am afraid I have reached the limits of my knowledge on this subject. What I do know is that Italy continues to operate with a trade group or union for nearly every profession and these groups, working in concert with the state, use various certification or licensing means to control who can work and who cannot.

Perhaps someone at Forums | Expats in Italy will have more info.


----------

